# I'm Indian and currently have caramel highlights



## apsara (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm Mac NC44 , my hair looks black to me, but in the sun, as you might expect, it looks copper/brownish.

I'd like to golighter for the summer with the highlights - maybe a honey shade? But I'm not sure how it would look.  Do I have to lighten the whole base to make this work?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 19, 2008)

No you shouldn't have to lighten the whole base.  When I had honey highlights, I actually got a graduation of highlights, so I had some highlights that were a a light brown to kind of blend in the ones that were honey.


----------



## Nox (Jun 19, 2008)

Aspara,

A good hair colorist will know how to make 'honey' highlights in your hair work to compliment your natural coloring best without having to use excessive chemicals on your hair.  The more a salon tries to pressure you to get additional processes done to your hair, the more I would back away from that particular place.


----------

